# Crank Bait Storage



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

I need a new system to store my cranks. I am looking to store them separately, and not all bunched together. I saw a cube looking plastic container that held them one at a time, I can not find it now. I have looked in numerous stores and they only seen to carry something similar for spinner baits. Any ideas?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Depending on our crank sizes we use Plano utility storage boxes model numbers are 3700, 3770 and 3771s. Removable dividers allows you to customize to fit the size of your cranks. Here's a link so you can see what I'm referring to unsure if this is what you're looking for. We've picked up our boxes at Sportsmen, Anglers Den and also I believe Smith and Edwards...this will give you an idea.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Plano174 ... l+Products

One thing to keep in mind is make sure whatever type of storage utility box you get the box doesn't contain any materials that may cause a chemical reaction with your plastics.

Here's a post I made earlier on this issue:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=42325


----------

